# Pyramid Making!!!



## iahmedsheraz (Dec 8, 2011)

Hi All,
Well I want to make a pyramid for meditation. It should big enough where I can sit in the middle of it.
But I donno how to measure it. I need your help to find accurate Pyramid measurmant.
Thanks


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

The base is a square. Each side s/b an equilateral triangle. This is a regular pyramid. If the sides are isosceles triangles it is still a pyramid just not regular.


----------



## iahmedsheraz (Dec 8, 2011)

Thank You Rich
but I need right measurements.
Suppose I want to made a 3 feet height pyramid for meditation, so what angle should it have to gain maximum power of it. 
Thank you


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

iahmedsheraz said:


> Thank You Rich
> but I need right measurements.
> Suppose I want to made a 3 feet height pyramid for meditation, so what angle should it have to gain maximum power of it.
> Thank you


As rich pointed out, if you are wanting a regular pyramid, the sides would be an equilateral triangle. That would say that the angles would be 60*. For one 3 ft high, sides would be slightly longer than 3 ft. 3 ft 5.25" to be exact:blink:


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

iahmedsheraz said:


> Thank You Rich
> but I need right measurements.
> Suppose I want to made a 3 feet height pyramid for meditation, so what angle should it have to gain maximum power of it.
> Thank you


In terms of the mechanics for building your pyramid, I believe the information provided will be very helpful. However when you mention that you are looking for information that will help you determine the proper measurements for gaining the maximum "power" from your pyramid, are you referring to the physical strength of the pyramid or the spiritual power that can be derived from a particlar pyramid design? If the latter you may want to include other sites in your search for data that may be more suited to provding that information....


----------



## iahmedsheraz (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm very thankful to all of you and I want to make it for meditation, for relaxing my mind.

Thanks for all again


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

iahmedsheraz said:


> I'm very thankful to all of you and I want to make it for meditation, for relaxing my mind.
> 
> Thanks for all again


There is a magic number that works with regular pyramids.

1.732

Take the size of one side of the base and divide by two. Multiply that number by the magic number to yield the height of the pyramid.

BTW - The angles are all 60° except for those of the square and where the pyramid sides meet. Those angles are 90°.

BTW 2 - If your head is at the inside top of the pyramid, the sides of your shoulders won't clear the sides of a 3 foot pyramid. On my body, it would take almost a 5 foot high pyramid for me to sit inside.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*the height of the Great Pyramid*

FYI 
http://www.metrum.org/key/pyramids/height.htm 

Really some math involved here! :blink: bill


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> FYI
> http://www.metrum.org/key/pyramids/height.htm
> 
> Really some math involved here! :blink: bill


 
PFFTTTTT!! I can do that type of math in my head...... When I'm meditating.

:laughing:


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

iahmedsheraz....

Is this what you are trying to accomplish? Is your plan to have open sides then? How tall do you want the center to be? Tall enough to stand in?


----------



## jredburn (Feb 20, 2011)

*Pyramid Making*

iahmedsheraz
The proper size is 6 ft for all pieces in a 4 sided set up. A proper triangle meditation pyramid is three sided. For three sides the lenght should be 6 foot 8 inches.
I would be willing to make either one out of Bamboo for you.
Pm me if you are interested.
Regards
Joe


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*here's the math*

It's simple.....:no:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tetrahedron


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

jredburn said:


> iahmedsheraz
> The proper size is 6 ft for all pieces in a 4 sided set up. A proper triangle meditation pyramid is three sided. For three sides the lenght should be 6 foot 8 inches.
> I would be willing to make either one out of Bamboo for you.
> Pm me if you are interested.
> ...


Seeing as how iahmedsheraz does not have the correct amount of posts (being a new member), he WILL NOT be able to PM you until he reaches that number..... Just sayin'

Fabian


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

He was asking for dimensions to achieve maximum power from the thing.... Hopefully he remembers to wear a tin foil hat...


----------



## aaronhl (Jun 2, 2011)

The Ancient Aliens might be able to help


----------



## iahmedsheraz (Dec 8, 2011)

thegrgyle said:


> iahmedsheraz....
> 
> Is this what you are trying to accomplish? Is your plan to have open sides then? How tall do you want the center to be? Tall enough to stand in?



*Yes this is the right one which i need. And you people help me enough to make a better pyramid.
And I want to ask you a question that what you feel when you meditate in pyramid because I feel a lot thoughts in my mind, and because of this Im unable to meditate.

*


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

iahmedsheraz said:


> *Yes this is the right one which i need. And you people help me enough to make a better pyramid.
> And I want to ask you a question that what you feel when you meditate in pyramid because I feel a lot thoughts in my mind, and because of this Im unable to meditate.
> 
> *



Other people have talked about the dimensions you'd need, so I'll just chime in with this comment: Learning to quiet those thoughts is most of what learning to meditate is about. A pyramid to sit under may be a psychological prop to help you, but I think you'll be disappointed if you expect it to drastically change anything. The main thing that will help is practice. Find a local class that teaches meditation, or start taking yoga classes, or something like that: they'll give you pointers and help you learn to still those thoughts.

Now, back to your regularly scheduled wood-working discussion.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Umm, am I the only one thinking this thread is less than sincere? Not quite on the up-and-up? Ok, I get that some people believe in the power of pyramids, crystals, tarot cards, I-ching, Ying-Yang, flim-flam and the good 'ole one-two kick up the watoosie.

But why would anyone be seriously asking a bunch of woodworkers how to tease cosmic harmony out of a wooden triangle? I'm not buying it.

No special scenery, props or paraphernalia is required to meditate. Your mind and concentration are the ONLY tools one needs to meditate. All else is, why... I'll let those with a logical bone in their body fill in the rest.

But, of course, at risk of hurting someone's feelings, I'll admit that that's just my opinion. One that I'm willing to stand behind on principle of sheer common sense.



johnnie52 said:


> He was asking for dimensions to achieve maximum power from the thing.... Hopefully he remembers to wear a tin foil hat...


+1


----------



## kinghong1970 (Jul 28, 2011)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> ...pyramids, crystals, tarot cards, I-ching, Ying-Yang, flim-flam and the good 'ole one-two kick up the watoosie....


hahaha... i think you left out feng shui... :icon_smile:

OP, there's a nifty and free program called google sketchup...

without going too much into specifics...

1) download and install
2) open new file
3) pick measure tool (icon looks like a tape ruler)
4) draw out guidelines for the length and width of base, say 4' x 4'
5) draw a square box, 4x4 or any size you want
6) find and pick out push pull tool
7) pull it up to height of pyramid you want
8) draw 2 diagonals on the upper surface of the cube
9) draw 4 lines from the intersection of the diagonals (on the upper face of the cube) to the 4 corners of your base square
10) delete the unwanted lines 
11) pick out the measure tape tool and measure the lengths of the sides you need

you can select all and press "s" for scale tool to scale up or down to the size you want if you need to edit the size of pyramid.

aaaaaaaaaaaoooooooouuuuuuuuUuuuUUuuummmmMMmmmm..... away!

good luck and cheers!


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

iahmedsheraz said:


> *Yes this is the right one which i need. And you people help me enough to make a better pyramid.*
> *And I want to ask you a question that what you feel when you meditate in pyramid because I feel a lot thoughts in my mind, and because of this Im unable to meditate.*





jredburn said:


> iahmedsheraz
> The proper size is 6 ft for all pieces in a 4 sided set up. A proper triangle meditation pyramid is three sided. For three sides the lenght should be 6 foot 8 inches.
> I would be willing to make either one out of Bamboo for you.
> Pm me if you are interested.
> ...


I believe Jredburn answered your question..... 







And Yes, Chaincarver Steve, I think you hit the nail on the head (without tinfoil, of course). But we are here to help those that ask for it, as goofy as it may sound.:shifty:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

As with any regular geometric formation, scaling up or down is simply a matter of altering the length of the line segments that comprise the vertices. The angles don't change as scale is altered. In other words, once you know the angles, all you have to do is make all of the "sticks" longer or shorter by an equal amount to increase or decrease the scale of the pyramid.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

woodnthings said:


> FYI
> http://www.metrum.org/key/pyramids/height.htm
> 
> Really some math involved here! :blink: bill


I'd be a lot more impressed with the math if they'd spelled "height" correctly... or if the math wasn't based on pure opinion and conjecture. Maybe it's just me.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

See if this works(haha)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Great_Seal_of_United_States.jpg


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Hey, I made your pyramid yesterday! I haven't meditated in it - nor do I ever intend to - but I DO feel energized from the joy of actually getting my angles to work on the first try. That has to count for something.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*great!*

nice work on the mobile life guard chair! :thumbsup:

Where do you hang the tin foil hat and RayBan glasses or are you still wearing them? :icon_cool: :cool2::chef: bill


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

You may want to spring for the off-road casters. :scooter:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Haha, good stuff. It's actually the start of clamp rack I'm making.


----------

